# Sweet Circe story



## Honeybee42 (Aug 4, 2014)

My most recent adoptions are Circe (the 6yo floofy) and Autumn. We'd released them from the carrier in my daughter's room (smallest room), and they promptly went under her bed.

So we would put our heads down at the bed skirt and talk to them. So a couple days go by, and I am down there talking to the cats, and I reach in, and I can *just* touch a toe of Circe.

I said, "if you just came a little closer, I could pet you"

Believe it or not, she promptly scooted eight inches closer, and started head-butting my hand, and I pet her a couple of times before she decided that she was going to come all the way out (promptly getting loves from multiple people, along with a much-needed brushing).

Now she only goes under beds as an occasional sleeping spot choice.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Awwww! :luv

Even if they don't understand the words, they do seem to understand the intent! Good for you for continuing to talk to the bedskirt.  Although if someone who didn't know there was a kitty under there had come across this scene, it probably would have been pretty entertaining! 

It sounds like you've gotten her completely out of her shell now!


----------

